# Yellow Creek this week



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Hit Yellow Creek twice this week from shore. Both nights caught one flathead each night. 6-7lb fish on live bluegill, big ones. Not much action, but better than nothing. 

Water temp is 57 in the river, yellow creek I'm assuming is a good bit warmer. Flats are ON.... Just a matter of finding the big guys. The two I caught had huge round bellys, they're feeding heavily.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

If you want big flats go under the toll bridge in eastliverpool or if you stop at the curve on the road that leads to the mouth of yellow creek, after the 1st train trussel, that curve in the road has a good spot just over that bank. It has concrete on the bank, I always catch 10-15lb flats there but the big boys always hang on the toll bridge in Liverpool


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm not sure what curve you're talking about? Which road?
Old Rt 7 the bumpy torn up road that goes back toward the mouth? There's a zig zag turn under a tressel there I know of


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes the old rt 7. The first trussel you go under look dead ahead of you, that spot is awesome for flatheads


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Cool cool, I know exactly where you mean. Thanks for the tip.
Do people ever pull big boys 30lbs+ out of Yellow Creek? How do you get to the spot below the toll bridge?? Park where?
Do you fish from that sand bar just below the bridge?


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I have fished yellow all my life, i live on it. I have 1 time pulled a 30+ from the mouth. I mainly catch channels up in the creek. I never did any good on the sand flat for cats but just below it is another story

There are several spots on the river that hold big cats but if you want to hit the toll bridge from shore you have to go down the hill from Autozone, turn into that riverside plant. The first little road on the right goes way back and you can park. It is a short walk to the bridge, bunch of small clearings all along that bank to fish from.

Another good spot is behind Save Alot in Wellsville. There is a small beach right behind it across the tracks, at least there was. The train bridge in the Wellsville marina is a great spot as well and probably some big Muskie in there right now. Every year seems someone lands a big pike in that spot.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Are u referring to the sand bar area just up creek from the mouth? Like 100 yards up from the highway? It looks shallow there...

I've fished under the highway at the mouth. Caught channels.

What about just below the mouth, on the main river where that old barge is wrecked on shore?

I'm looking to get into some 30-40lb boys. We should meet up man, I can bring some big live gills. Or cut sucker, I have access to both. Let me know


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

barillms said:


> Are u referring to the sand bar area just up creek from the mouth? Like 100 yards up from the highway? It looks shallow there...
> 
> I've fished under the highway at the mouth. Caught channels.
> 
> ...


I am refering to the sand flat just south of the mouth. If you go below that barge it is a good spot, look for the rock sticking out on the shore.
If you want the big fellas you need all live bait and I like blue gills but also like small carp, they are hard to find though. 
I may head out one evening for cat, but I have been focusing on Walleye the last coupe years, freaking walleye bug bit me something aweful.


----------



## Bingefishin21 (May 9, 2014)

I'm making my way down there on Friday. You been doing any good this week?


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

There's alot of debris in the water near that barge .. I had a feeling that would be a good area. I'll look for that rock you speak of... Man, I need to find some big boys.

The big males will be easier to find once the spawn draws near, they'll be bedded up in shallow cover, aggressive as hell. I usually catch my biggest fish in June when the water is 70-72.

I really hope I can get a 40lb on the line this year


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Yellow creek is back to normal level already and clearing up quick. Should be a great weekend for the creek


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

SIMPLY SAID,,,,

NOW!-NOW!-NOW!!! 

OMG,,,, I gotta find a way get down there,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
& fish those feeders!


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

All the off roaders will be there this weekend, it'll be a madhouse. I'm steering clear until next weekend


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

barillms said:


> *All the off roaders will be there this weekend, it'll be a madhouse. I'm steering clear until next weekend*




LOL,,, I FEED on that stuff,,, I love it! 

(I hope that they ALL clean up their mess!)


----------

